# Fallopian tube removal - advice please



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello ladies,
My journey started a good few years ago when my partner and I realised that we were going to need help if we wanted a child. We had some fertility investigations but were told that we had unexplained infertility and after a few months we were offered 1 round of ivf. Amazingly this worked and we have a lovely 2 year old, which I'm truly blessed and thankful for.
We've been trying for baby number 2 naturally as we hoped that after having one child we may be 'more fertile'. That wasn't the case and so we started the investigations again. This time my Fallopian tubes were looked at (this test hadn't been carried out previously) and I had a laparoscopy. Both tubes are completely blocked and my left one is also inflamed. I have been advised to have the left tube removed to increase the chances of ivf working. Ivf is the only option available to us given the tube situation. I am 40 and being reminded of that by the docs!

Just wondered if anyone else has been through something similar?

Thank you


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, I have both Fallopian tubes removed, I had an ectopic pregnancy in each as they were both damaged, one tube i had removed in 2008 & the other one had to come out in 2011 before we started ivf to give us the best possible chance of success.

I'm 37 weeks pregnant today after ivf so for me it was the right desicion.

I always think if they are damaged anyway what use are they too you? you are risking ectopic pregnancy with damaged tubes & after having 2 of those my self I would not want another. Speaking from experience my advice would be have the tube removal.

Good luck, & if you have any questions please ask. xxx


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, Thank you so much for your help. Really sorry you went through all that you did and so pleased for you now! 37 weeks - you must be excited (altho I remember people saying that to me but I felt so big and just wanted it all to happen and hold my babster)... 
If I may ask a couple of questions...
- how long is the recovery after the removal? I want to give my boss the heads up really on the worst case scenario. Last year I had a shoulder op and the laparoscopy and still don't feel 100% so I may need longer than average.
- I've heard that recovery is ok but is there anything I should watch for or prepare myself for in particular?
- when can you start ivf after a tube removal? My consultant has advised straight away but do you think that's doable or too much on the body in one hit?

Thanks again and hoping you have your feet up resting!

Xxx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi  
I had one tube removed through a laparotomy and the recovery time was months! On the 18th Dec I had the other tube removed through a laparoscopy and the recovery was so much quicker. The first couple of days I struggled to do anything, I couldn't even dress myself  but after 10 days I was driving short distances and felt great. I do believe recovery is a bit different for everyone and at our grand old age of 40 maybe its a little slower too? I think on average people need to take a full week off work but then again it depends what job you do. 
Anyway I'm now just waiting for the first day of my cycle then I ring the IVF clinic and it begins  I thought straight away would be too soon but the surgeon insists he didn't touch my ovaries and there is no reason to delay. 
Blocked tubes are a no no with IVF and they need to come out. I found it upsetting losing both tubes as natural conception is now lost to me but after years of ttc I would try anything.
Good luck x


----------



## nickoker (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,
Thank you for your post too, this is really helpful and interesting. I wish you all the luck in the world with your upcoming ivf 

Can you tell me the difference between a laparoscopy and a laparotomy and why they decided on the 2 different ways? I haven't been advised how mine will be removed - is this something that they advise before hand or do they make the decision on the operating table?

Thank you so much for providing me with such personal details, it's truly appreciated.

Xxx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

A laparoscopy is basically keyhole surgery but with several small incisions. A Laparotomy is just one long incision along the bikini line. 

I assume a laparotomy gives them much better access but for the patient it involves a few days in hospital and a long recovery. If you go for a laparoscopy they will make you sign consent forms saying that if they need to you agree for them to change to a laparotomy anyway while your under. 

I had a laparotomy as the surgeon wanted to try to remove old scar tissue and attempt to repair one fallopian tube so hopefully if you have no other issues and its just tube removal a laparoscopy would suffice  

Keep us informed xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I had a tube removed and a few other procedures done at the same time, I was fine and back at work after a week, I was pottering about the day I got out of the hospital 

I started ivf 4 weeks after the surgery

Lilly x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Tube removal is an ok operation, I had both done via laparoscopy (keyhole) I was sore for a few days & it's awkward to sleep for the first couple of nights but I was back to normal in less than a week.

I started Ivf 7 weeks after surgery & that ivf was a success but I sadly miscarried that pregnancy, looking back now I would of probably give it a few extra weeks to start ivf as my body had just undergone something major with the operation & not even 2 periods later I was having ivf.

Personally I would say to wait 3 months after surgery before starting treatment, I know time is of the essence when age is a factor but a month or two extra isn't really going to make that much difference. x


----------

